# Review of 25 litre Turtle Wax Wash & Wax at Costco



## JonnyG

OK, I did my first wash today with this Turtle Wax 'Wash n Wax' professional. This 25 litre monster container is available from Costco for £15.26 and looks like this :










It weighs a tonne so don't ask the Mrs to add it to her shopping  

The black cap was a s0d to remove :wall: , had to use boiling hot water to ease it open. It does have a good seal though 










The screw cap fitting is bigger than on 5 litre containers so you can't use the Meguiars pumps or other fitments. It's best to use a funnel for pouring it out to avoid spillage.

The liquid is thick & green and smells like most of the Turtle Wax wash products. There is very little information on the label about PH balance and dilution rates so it was trial and error for me.

For the base condition of my car : It has a few layers of Collinite 476 on and this was the first wash for 3 weeks. The car was waxed at the last wash, 3 weeks ago, and the wheels had also been given another coat of Jeffs Acrylic Jett at the last wash. So what you see in the photos is 3 weeks worth of dirt and grime on top of a pretty well prepped car  :-



















Into the foam lance for a pre wash at 1:5 dilution and this was the result. 
I usually add a bit of snowfoam to the prewash and so was pleasantly surprised by the foam. It did'nt look and feel as "creamy" as the Meguiars #62 Wash & Conditioner I usually use, but seemed to be doing as good a job as a prewash :-



















and after 10 minutes :



















Straight onto a rinse with a moderatlely high pressure jet (i.e no wash mitt used yet) , and i was surprised at how much beading there was, especially as the car was quite dirty. This must be the wax part of the shampoo having some effect. The wheels also came up pretty well considering they had'nt be touched with a brush or sponge yet, just a few stubborn marks left on them :-



















Then I got onto washing the wheels with quite a high concentrate of 1:3 mix of shampoo and water. The liquid was quite thin, but lathered well and did a reasonable job on the wheels, leaving a frothy scum and removing all the dirt :lol:










Onto the main wash and another foam to start :-










Then I washed with a Lambs Wool wash mitt . The shampoo felt quite well lubricated but slightly more detergenty than Meguiars #62 or Maxi Suds II and not quite as creamy, especially the lather. After washing, my hands were literally squeaky clean If I pressed my fingers into the palm of my hand and moved them, you could hear them squeaking .

The wash bucket still had a few suds left too :










On final rinse the car was beading well and sheeted off just the same as usual. There is definitely some wax effect left (as described on my hands) and the paintwork dryed no differently than with my previous car shampoos. I use 50/50 Last Touch and a Miracle dryer.

After sheeting :










Final pic of finished car :



















and bonnet under lighting - after drying with LT - nothing else added.



















In conclusion I would rate the Turtle Wax 'Wash n Wax' professional as a good value wash n wax product. It does'nt lather quite as thick and creamy as higher priced products, but you can afford to be a bit more liberal with it considering the price. It foams reasonably well in a foam lance and it certainly had no problem shifting the dirt from my wheels.

My overall impression was that it may be a slightly "stronger" wash than some other shampoos, with slightly better dirt removal and good as a prewash on filthy cars.

I can't comment on long term use yet but will let you know how I find it. My only niggling doubt is that it maybe a little too strong at cleaning well prepped and waxed paint. Time will tell.

Hope this is useful to some of you who might be considering this  :wave:

Jonny


----------



## Ducky

Nice write up matey, almost tempted to use something like this for when my AB SSF runs out, 25 litres means it would last ages even if it doesn't create as much foam, you could do a few coats to compensate it's so cheap.


----------



## Guest

Trip to costco I think!


----------



## Finerdetails

as a wash n wax, that looks good avlue to me. Thank you for taking the time to do this, been waiting for soemone so i could decide. A trip tomorrow to Costco. or over the weekend, for the money thats a good product.


----------



## ianFRST

did you have a wax on the car?


----------



## Finerdetails

three coats of 473s.... says at top mate


----------



## Detail My Ride

I've been considering this, very good value. After that review I think i'll be picking up some next time i'm down at Costco! :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Finerdetails said:


> three coats of 473s.... says at top mate


It doesnt... it says it has a few layers of 476...  :lol: :thumb:

Indeed - great value for money by the looks of it ... Im off to costco tommorrow as well :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182

Nice nice, thanks for posting that, will see if they have some left next time I'm passing :thumb:

Lovely looking car too man.


----------



## Slick 77

nice review :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG

ianFRST said:


> did you have a wax on the car?


Yes, the car has had three layers of 476 on it since last October, at 2 monthly intervals , ie early October 2007, December and 2nd February 2008 :thumb:

The wheels are topped up every wash with Jeffs Acrylic Jett which is why they came up pretty clean with nothing harsher - there was 3 weeks dirt on the car and wheels (about 1000 miles).


----------



## h9scw

Yes, I must admit I was pleasantly surprised as well with the foaming ability (Gilmour II) and dwell of the stuff. I used it on my Corsa (LSP PB nattys red)and Discovery(LSP Menz FMJ), so it'll be interesting to see how it affects the different products over time.Great value for money, I transferred some over into a 5litre container to make it easier to use.

Costco never had much left at the last visit though (Glasgow)


----------



## jonnie5

This has been at my local Cosco since before xmas last year. I looked at this and though qhat would the Ladys and Gents think on DW if I came home with that?


----------



## h9scw

My theory was that if it was no use then it'd be fine for washing the works van/horsebox/trailers etc


----------



## pstevo

Got to be worth a punt at that price...nice review...
Going to Costco Lpool today...


----------



## NKS

Great review, thanks :thumb:. Was in costsco last Sunday and on Tuesday! - Picked up some of those MF towels. Looks like i'll be making my third trip of the week there today for this.


----------



## ianFRST

looks like ill be goingdown to get some aswell then :lol:


----------



## wyliss

pstevo said:


> Got to be worth a punt at that price...nice review...
> Going to Costco Lpool today...


I dont know no wonder you are still a 'sponge jockey' using turtle Wax....:lol:


----------



## pstevo

dibbs26 said:


> I dont know no wonder you are still a 'sponge jockey' using turtle Wax....:lol:


Seems the rush is on..
Wont be long until your their:lol:


----------



## wyliss

pstevo said:


> Seems the rush is on..
> Wont be long until your their:lol:


For what...an LSP stripper !. 
Ye cant beat Duragloss and CG's ....you know that Geoff !
:newbie:


----------



## Grizzle

eyyy eyyyy Caaalllmmm down callllmm down lol


----------



## Car Key

Do you think it's the same as this stuff?



I use the Extreme Wash & Wax and like it. Leaves a real glossy finnish with significant beading.


----------



## wyliss

Custom Detailers said:


> eyyy eyyyy Caaalllmmm down callllmm down lol


----------



## IanG

Oh no must resist spending more money :lol: 

Just a good job the GF is away for the weekend but how the hell will I hide that??????
:detailer: 

Well after I pick up my new car tomorrow looks like a trip to Costco in Gateshead


----------



## leon20v

will have to look out for some, well you know what they say:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

That is a great review - certainly sounds like cracking value :thumb:


----------



## pstevo

dibbs26 said:


>


mmmm Do people really still say that..:wall:


----------



## pstevo

Custom Detailers said:


> eyyy eyyyy Caaalllmmm down callllmm down lol


And mmmm ..you must have an IQ :tumbleweed:


----------



## Grizzle

eh aye lighten up StevO


----------



## Sharpy

IanG said:


> Oh no must resist spending more money :lol:
> 
> Just a good job the GF is away for the weekend but how the hell will I hide that??????
> :detailer:
> 
> Well after I pick up my new car tomorrow looks like a trip to Costco in Gateshead


fancy getting me some of the mf's?


----------



## wyliss

Custom Detailers said:


> eh aye lighten up StevO


Yawn yawn yawn.........


----------



## ianFRST

well dont take it off topic then!


----------



## Finerdetails

picked my 25 litres up last night. Also some of the wash mitts.


----------



## Dieselman

So, are we saying this product is worth buying or not, or is it going to strip off any LSP already on the car.

I don't want to do that as my car needs all the help it can get..  

Could do with an answer fairly quickly as I'm off to Costco in a bit....TIA


----------



## Jochen

Looks great. I've been using Turtle Wax shampoo for years. It's indeed great value for money and it's just a great shampoo. It lubricates well, cleans very good and doens't stip off LSP (smell's nice too). I use it an a 1:200 ratio (50ml in a 10l bucket).

This is the one I use. Thinks it's much the same,just no wax.


----------



## marty

top results.


----------



## IanG

sharpy24 said:


> fancy getting me some of the mf's?


If only I'd known I could have got you some they had loads and also the noodle wash mitts


----------



## JonnyG

Dieselman said:


> So, are we saying this product is worth buying or not, or is it going to strip off any LSP already on the car.


IMHO, if you have a foam lance, this stuff is "no brainer" considering it's price.

No sign of it stripping my LSP yet, in fact it seems to have helped the beading. My comments in the write up were based on the fact that I've only used it once and it felt slightly more detergenty than other shampoos. From Jochen's comments above it's looking good for LSP.


----------



## jonny feel good

turtle wax professional is my choice big range check them out under trade products on tw site:thumb:
www.turtlewaxuk.com


----------



## 182_Blue

sell me your car


----------



## Dieselman

*The deed is done*

25 litres of wash/wax purchased and waiting to be thown over the car..well, not all in one go mind..
4 MF washmitts as well as my LW ones are beginning to look a bit sheared...

Too late to play today though, but will in the morning.

Thanks for the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean

I find all turtle wax wash and wax's very good always clean well and lubricate well. Seem to help beading as well, I use the extreme one at the moment always leaves a good finish.


----------



## Stevie K

I bought 25 ltrs today, i've used it before with good results, great price.

I also got a pack of 4 mitts just for doing wheels :thumb:


----------



## wyliss

ianFRST said:


> well dont take it off topic then!


Who and why ?


----------



## Dieselman

*Gave the cars a wash*

Washed the cars and used the TW pro in the washer tank as a pre-wash.

I was a little disapointed with the amount of foam and it's cleaning power when compared to Supagard shampoo used in the same way although the overall result after a proper bucket wash was very good.
This probably indicates that the TW is a mild product.

On the first car I had the shampoo setting faily low and on the second one I turned it up to full on. 
This did create more foam but didn't really help with dirt removal and left too much wax on the car after drying so It looks a bit swirly now although it's not.

The lack of foam is probably due tot he volume of water being passed as the dosing function works when the nozzle is wide open, so the washer is delivering the full water supply of 620 L/h.

It definately didn't strip the LSP already on the cars and has added extra wax.

I was going to clay and polish one car but decided not to to see how the added wax stands up this week.
Both cars feel waxy and shine pretty well.

No during pictures as I wanted to get on but a couple of before and after shots. No other product was used on the body or wheels.


----------



## craigblack85

i just got some myself. i think its just the same as the small one litre bottles of wash and wax.


----------



## Suasexed

I wish there was a Costco near me...  I've been once before and there are so many bargins to be had! Ahh well!


----------



## mistryn

i wish i had access to a costco and i dont know anyone who has one, as i wuite fancy using this as a pre soak 

(anybody in the west mids area with costco and going to pick up one, dont suppose you fancy helping me out with some as well, please pm me)


----------



## DeWalt Dave

Costco visit to reading today:
25ltrs Tutrle Wax
4 Noodle Wash Mitts
Big pack of MF's
Family pack of cookies

ALL FOR ME!


----------



## silverback

damn it,i was at the chester one on friday  oh well,back to costco it is


----------



## davidrogers190

ive got this from costco, its ok but I prefer my megs shampoo.


----------



## davidrogers190

but you do get a hell of a lot for the money.


----------



## DeWalt Dave

So I have got this mega vat of 25ltrs which i am going to use through the PW with a mix of SSF. That'll be my non contact pre-wash sorted. So what about my contact wash - will the Turtlewax be ok, or should I get something like CG's Maxi Suds II or Megs Shampoo ?
:detailer:


----------



## PWOOD

Its a wash and wax which counts me out. Can stand the film it leaves on the front windscreen albeit I am refering to the Turtle Wax W&W easily bought in tescos. Can help but think it would interfere with the sheeting properties of my Megs UQD coating as well.


----------

